# Diabetes Wellness Day South - Saturday, June 21, 2014



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2014)

Novotel Hotel, Central Southampton, Hampshire

Saturday, June 21, 2014 - 10:00 - Saturday, June 21, 2014 - 16:00

Join DRWF and the specialist diabetes teams from Hampshire NHS and Southampton University Hospitals for this sixth annual Diabetes Wellness Day South.

This unique event provides a wealth of type 1 and type 2 diabetes information under one roof, giving you the chance to learn more about your diabetes. The aim is to support a pro-active approach to good self-management skills and subsequently improve quality of life.

http://www.drwf.org.uk/event_uk/diabetes-wellness-day-south-0#.UvacnPl_uAg

Register on the link above


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2014)

These events are good !  Hope it goes well   Most people learn something


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

I'm going to go to this. It will be my first time doing this but i am actually looking forward to it. It's local to me so that makes it easier


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm going to go to this. It will be my first time doing this but i am actually looking forward to it. It's local to me so that makes it easier



I'm going as well!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

Awww cool, i hope to see you there then


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Awww cool, i hope to see you there then



I'll get in touch closer the time


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 7, 2014)

I recieved my programme yesterday. How bad is it that i'm actually excited about going? It's my first one and i am looking forward to it, not just for the education side of things but meeting others


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2014)

Have a good time at event. You will learn something


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

I haven't received anything yet  Still time though!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 7, 2014)

Should be with you soon, i know they posted them out a few days ago. So hopefully Mr/Mrs Postman has yours. But yes still time 

Hobie, yes that's what i'm excited about, knowledge is power and all that


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 14, 2014)

This is next Saturday 

OMG i don't know why, but i still thought it was weeks away, gosh time flies when you are having fun......or something 

So who's going?

*raises hand*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2014)

A very interesting day, and very well attended  And I met Mrs Mad, who is lovely!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2014)

But is she? (mad I mean)

Come on, you can tell me, I won't pass it on ......


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 21, 2014)

"You have to explain why you're mad, even if you're not mad" — Pink Floyd 

(On one's Wikia profile is a field called "I am". This is supposed to be completed as "male" or "female", but some people have fun with it, such as "far from home". In my case I put "going slowly mad". )


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2014)

Pleased it was good


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 21, 2014)

It was a fab day indeed and really pleased that so many turned out for it. I absolutely enjoyed myself and meeting northerner was an absolutely pleasure. It made the day even better


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> It was a fab day indeed and really pleased that so many turned out for it. I absolutely enjoyed myself and meeting northerner was an absolutely pleasure. It made the day even better



Aww, thank you  You'll be pleased to know that my meter just needed recharging - typical! I've had it two years and charged it twice! 

Forgot to add, I also met Kim and the team from PEDS (Ponies Educating Diabetics and Siblings) - a great local charity


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aww, thank you  You'll be pleased to know that my meter just needed recharging - typical! I've had it two years and charged it twice!
> 
> Forgot to add, I also met Kim and the team from PEDS (Ponies Educating Diabetics and Siblings) - a great local charity




Oh good, i am pleased it just needed charging. I still can't believe it went when it did, like you say typical.

Yes Kim, it was lovely meeting you, even if it was briefly. Very lovely lady as well


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Oh good, i am pleased it just needed charging. I still can't believe it went when it did, like you say typical.
> 
> Yes Kim, it was lovely meeting you, even if it was briefly. Very lovely lady as well



I guessed totally right with my insulin for the meal though - I was 4.9 mmol/l when I got back, spot on!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 21, 2014)

That's great, so pleased


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad you both had a good time


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's a blog that someone has written about what went on during the day:

http://circles-of-blue.winchcombe.org/index.php/2014/06/30/drwf-wellness-day-21st-june-2014/


----------



## stephknits (Jun 30, 2014)

Are there any similar days anywhere else in the country?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2014)

stephknits said:


> Are there any similar days anywhere else in the country?



I know they have one in the North East, not sure about elsewhere. Have a read of their Events page here:

https://www.drwf.org.uk/UpcomingEvents


----------



## stephknits (Jun 30, 2014)

Ooh I fancy the cooking course in Essex, quite near me and more so the weekend in the West Midlands, although sadly don't have the pennies for that, unless anyone wants to share?!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2014)

*Diabetes Wellness Day NE*

Have been to a couple of these & are good. Its the forth year this year on the 22Nov. You have to book a place & costs £5. Dr Shaw is giving a talk from N/cle uni.


----------

